# Excision of External hemorrhoids



## codedog (Jun 18, 2009)

Can I code excision of external hemorrhoids , with also excision of skin tag


----------



## mbort (Jun 18, 2009)

double check the cci edits..I think they bundle.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 19, 2009)

I show 46220 bundles into 46250 per CCI


----------



## codedog (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## drsnpatil (Jun 21, 2009)

*sanjay*

need to code only 46250 bcz skin tag excision included in it.


----------

